# Análise Climatológica da década de 2000-2009 (IM)



## Rui Sousa (22 Dez 2009 às 17:16)

O Relatório Preliminar de Análise Climatológica da década de 2000-2009, da autoria do IM, está disponível no seguinte link: http://www.meteo.pt/export/sites/default/bin/docs/tecnicos/bc_dc_00_09.pdf

Notas pessoais:

1 - Na secção 3, "Situações Extremas na Década de 2000-2009", são indicadas as ondas de calor, mas não de frio. Penso que pelo critérios definidos no relatório os episódios de frio de Janeiro em 2006. 2008 e 2009 não mereceram a designação de onde de frio.

2 - Existem cerca de 120 estações, imagino que algumas só medirão precipitação, outras só temperatura e outras ainda ambos. Existe uma lista destas estações publicada?

3 - Em linha com os dados globais na última década registou-se uma leve, mas ingnificante, descida das temperaturas médias.

4 - Não percebo qual o interesse de pegar no ano mais frio como ponto de partida e fazer uma comparação com os anos subsequentes (segundo gráfico figura 6)

5 - Depois do arrefecimento que terminou em 1972, houve um aumento das temperaturas que foi ficando menos acentuado de década para década. 

6 - Não faço ideia onde estão os 1,2 ºC de aumento da temperatura em Portugal que foi anunciado há umas semanas pelo presidente do IM: http://tsf.sapo.pt/PaginaInicial/Vida/Interior.aspx?content_id=1441911


----------



## filipept (22 Dez 2009 às 17:42)

Eu não queria entrar em muitos comentários e provavelmente este será o unico sobre esta matéria, mas só a seguinte frase diz tudo do rigor do relatório:

"Esta tendência é confirmada com o registo da ocorrência dos 8 anos mais quentes depois de 1990 (1997, 1995, 1996, 2006, 1990, 1998, 2003 e 2009)."

Incluir 2009 quando ainda não acabou o ano, deixando de fora um dos meses mais frios? Ainda por cima considerando 2009 como um dos anos mais quentes pós 1990?
Embora seja relatório preliminar penso que o objectivo do seu lançamento foi outro. É uma estupidez fazer o que fizeram ainda por cima a maior parte dos gráficos já contém 2009. De certeza que este relatório já estaria pronto em meados do outono pois é um trabalho muito moroso.

"Em 2009 também se iniciou uma situação de seca meteorológica, em Março, que se manteve até Outubro em todo o território continuando ainda em Dezembro, mas apenas nas regiões a Sul do Tejo."

Agora o Zandinga trabalha no IM queres ver


----------



## AnDré (22 Dez 2009 às 18:44)

filipept disse:


> Eu não queria entrar em muitos comentários e provavelmente este será o unico sobre esta matéria, mas só a seguinte frase diz tudo do rigor do relatório:
> 
> "Esta tendência é confirmada com o registo da ocorrência dos 8 anos mais quentes depois de 1990 (1997, 1995, 1996, 2006, 1990, 1998, 2003 e 2009)."
> 
> ...



Também achei estranho este relatório preliminar, mas se calhar teve alguma coisa a ver com a Cimeira.

De qualquer forma, o relatório já tem todos os dados até 10 de Dezembro. Daí se dizer que em Dezembro o sul ainda estava em seca.

Quanto aos 21 dias que faltam ter em conta no relatório, ainda que sejam extremamente frios, não deve alterar significativamente a média. Talvez -0,1/-0,2ºC, quando fizer média com os restantes 344 dias.


----------



## irpsit (22 Dez 2009 às 19:06)

Tenho sérias dúvidas.
Parece-me que houve certamente ondas de frio (cinco dias consecutivos com temperaturas de desvios 5ºC abaixo da média) e estas não está presentes no relatório.
Não houve mesmo ondas de frio nos últimos 10 anos????????????!



Rui Sousa disse:


> O Relatório Preliminar de Análise Climatológica da década de 2000-2009, da autoria do IM, está disponível no seguinte link: http://www.meteo.pt/export/sites/default/bin/docs/tecnicos/bc_dc_00_09.pdf
> 
> Notas pessoais:
> 
> ...


----------



## David sf (22 Dez 2009 às 19:17)

irpsit disse:


> Tenho sérias dúvidas.
> Parece-me que houve certamente ondas de frio (cinco dias consecutivos com temperaturas de desvios 5ºC abaixo da média) e estas não está presentes no relatório.
> Não houve mesmo ondas de frio nos últimos 10 anos????????????!



Em 2005 houve de certeza. Mas se calhar, desde aí na maior parte das estações do IM, pode não ter havido mais nenhuma.


----------



## frederico (22 Dez 2009 às 19:41)

Uma coisa é certa: esta década houve uma redução considerável da precipitação média em comparação com décadas anteriores. Valores tão baixos só mesmo no início do século XX.


----------



## HotSpot (22 Dez 2009 às 19:48)

Chamo-lhe um relatório tendencioso. Diz a verdade, mas só a que interessa dizer. A cimeira assim o obrigou.


----------

